# What Will I Get?



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

What will I get out of a tailmarked homer male and blue barred light splash. The males body is white and his tail is a light blue. Thier on eggs right now. Debbie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

probably pied. and perhaps you may get a tail mark but more pied then anything. I would think


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool!*

Thanks, that sounds good. I like pieds. Debbie


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

That's 1/2 the fun of breeding in our loft.... trying to figure out what pairing will produce what colour of bird! LOL

Here's a page with one of our hens, the various mates she's had, and the colours we've gotten:

http://www.geocities.com/whitewingsca/pictures.html


This hen has also produced dark checks, dark check pieds, light checks, and almost pure whites (when paired with a white recessive cock bird).

With your pair, you'll probably get what re lee said -- pieds, or maybe pieds with whiteflights. You could be surprised!


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

WhiteWingsCa said:


> Here's a page with one of our hens, the various mates she's had, and the colours we've gotten:
> This hen has also produced dark checks, dark check pieds, light checks, and almost pure whites (when paired with a white recessive cock bird).


Do you have a pic of the Dark CH. C./Bronze Mealy H. which produced your INDIGO?
(Interesting photos)


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics of some of my breeders which produced whites, splashes etc.This pair was a father/daughter mating(Red Tpattern(velvet)C.x Red Ch. H.








The mating produced a number of reds, mealys many of which were heavily pied or splashed. Here's an example..








The original hen which was mated to the red cock and produced the red check hen(daughter) which he was mated to was a white grizzle. She was not pure for grizzle as some non grizzles were bred from her. When she was bred to the Red Cock, they produced two solid white youngsters with bull eyes. Here's a pic of the hen...


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool!*

Those are some nice birds. I just love colors. Don't you? I have some of those colors but in rollers. Wish I Had a camera to take internet pictures.


----------



## kooper (Sep 19, 2004)

When breeding you never know what will turn out. It depends on what color strain that the birds are carrying. I breed a splash Ash male with white flight to a pure white hen and the youngs turned out to be black on the wings and tail with everything white. Another pair was a red bar with a andalusion mixed with white, and they young turned out to be all grey/andalusion. I have breed many pigeons and have seen usually coloring of the youngs. You never know but that's the fun part...finding out what the youngs turn out to be!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As most cocks carry 2 colors and hen 1. the cock helps set color. And then young of that breeding cocks carry on the both. then on genatics you can pair to bring out several colors of the past that have been masked. . One thing for sure when the bird hatches its still a pigeon. Color breeding is a art of understanding all by its self.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

re lee said:


> As most cocks carry 2 colors and hen 1. the cock helps set color. And then young of that breeding cocks carry on the both.


You are correct ReLee.
Here's a pic of 2 dilute youngsters which came from the same Red Velvet cock, when he was paired to a mealy hen. These 2 were both hens.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Nice*

I believe lite yellow or cream is my favorite color. Are they mostly female? Or can the be males? Debbie


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Both cocks and hens can come from a color. After you raise a cock the color is easyer to get. Put a bird on the desired color the young cock will carry the color. Putting it back on that color will better the chances of producing a cock. Then you are starting to set the color for breeding.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Grizzled said:


> Do you have a pic of the Dark CH. C./Bronze Mealy H. which produced your INDIGO?
> (Interesting photos)



Unfortunately, no, we didn't have our digital back then.... so I didn't always take pics of the parents.  Don't have that pair anymore, either. The cock bird was really nothing 'special' -- just a dark check. The hen was what some call a "mealy", others call a silver, I think? -- but instead of the reddish colour with darker red bars, she was more of a bronze colour all over -- and the bars were a distinctive bronze, not really red at all.


----------



## Grizzled (Oct 21, 2004)

I used to have a family of Indigo Racers. They were actually blue birds with the indigo factor which changed bars and checks to a reddish colour. I found that the intensity of the red would vary from bird to bird. The flights and tail were ashy, with the tails being a little like opal, similar to the one you have WHITEWINGS. 
Here's a Spread Indigo Cock also known as an ANDALUSIAN. This bird threw blacks, dark checks, indigo checks and Andalusians.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Got It*

I have it in WOE tumblers and Indain Fantails. Anda is mated to black. Got black with white flight. And the other is mated to a ribiontailed ash red. Got black with white specs, bronze, ash, white checked pattern. What's the backround of anda?


----------



## halfwatt (Apr 28, 2005)

When it comes to colors, theres more to consider then the colors of the birds, their backround has alot to do with it. For example, i had a pair of blacks that raised me everything but blacks, go figure! Had a yellow hen and a silver cock, raised mostly dunns, and a few splashes. Had a red pair that raised me a a red with flights, both parents were solid. Unless you know the backround on the birds, it can be a geussing game!!!!!!!!


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Fun*

I guess that's what makes pigeon breeding fun and exciting. What color combs have you come up with?


----------



## halfwatt (Apr 28, 2005)

I use to raise and fly all sorts of colors, always partial to solid colors for some reason. All i raise now are barless blue racing homers, gave all my other colored birds to a freind of mine, he is getting into pigeons. I think im getting back into the modenas, always liked them, my daughter loves playing with them also.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cool!*

The larger pigeons remind me of little chickens. My homers just hatched out. So I have two little fuzz balls.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Babies*

My babies are starting pin feathers and I can see some color. Alot of white and some blue. Maybe splashes we will see. Anybody got some good stuff going on?


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Splashes*

One baby is a light splash and the other is a darker splash. Dad Left. So I have mom and babies. The babies are starting to home. Maybe one will be a boy. Then I don't have to worry about them leaving. Is it ok to breed son to mom?


----------



## sportsman (Apr 1, 2005)

I have heard a lot of people do that. I heard that the traits of the mother go to the son, and father to daughter, don't know if it is true though.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Teens*

Are staying out at night. I hope they get home for breakfast in the morning.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Thay are Back!*

Kids are home. Still learning how to trap.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Trade*

Does anyone in So cal. want to trade 2 young racers for a male racer. No blue ribbons needed. Might be a good retirerment for an older man. He would get a wife, feed and loft.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Sorry*

My 3 racers are all gone. They now belong to my neighbor. He wanted them pretty bad so I traded. For some rollers and cash. Still have pigeons. But trying to focus on certain breeds. So I can improve them. To many breeds then you can't work your birds in the right way and that the real shame.


----------

